

Stellar, File System for Human Interaction - RoyalGuan
https://www.behance.net/gallery/22032379/Stellar

======
asdfghjkl1234
How does the UI scale with display size?

How are system files tagged and treated?

Does search weight results? Eg: If there are multiple documents named "foo",
which ones go to the top?

What does the timeline look like when information density is high?

With a mouse, do other clicks beyond the primary "left" click do anything?

What does the system do when foreign files are detected? Eg: plug in a thumb
drive?

------
weilexinqinhao
This system organizes files in a very efficient way. It could save us so much
time everyday and the interface is very good-looking. It seems this system
can't show the size of each file or copy/paste a lot of files simultaneously.
I really recommend this and hope this could be implemented soon!

------
blablabla123123
\- Looks really cool! \- What happens if I needed to transfer thousands of
pictures, how are they labeled, if there any efficient way of batch-labeling
all files?

------
RoyalGuan
It's convenient for people with little knowledge about computer, easy to
understand and use.

